# First Trip with the new yak..



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Just had my native ultimate 12 delivered the other day, and I have been dying to take it out..

I had a couple hours last night, so I jerry-rigged my depth finder and headed to a local creek..

I love all the room in the kayak, and I can stand up, which is nice. 
The kayak is very stable and paddles fairly fast.. 

I was able to catch a couple sauger. All were very thin, which I do not understand because I was seeing balls of bait.

It was cold and raining, but all in all it was a great couple hours on the water.



here are a few photos of my catches


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

How do you like the ultimate?. I am in search of my first kayak. Still undecided on which one to get. I had my eye on the ultimate, although have been looking at the wilderness systems and the jacksons also. So many to choose from. May I ask what made you go with the ultimate?. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Nice catch by the way!. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Brad45005 said:


> How do you like the ultimate?. I am in search of my first kayak. Still undecided on which one to get. I had my eye on the ultimate, although have been looking at the wilderness systems and the jacksons also. So many to choose from. May I ask what made you go with the ultimate?. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Nice catch by the way!.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wanted a very stable and roomy kayak that was also light weight because I fish a lot of creeks that have limited access, and I have to carry my kayaks down steep banks at times...


the ultimate 12 only weighs 50 pounds and is extreamely stable.


but what really sold be was the price I got this one for...


Backcountry.com has very good deals, and I was able to get mine bought and delivered for under 700$.. this kayak usually goes for around 1100$


Here is a link to the exact kayak I purchased if you are interested >>> http://www.backcountry.com/native-w...lc3VsdHM6dWx0aW1hdGUgMTI6MToyOnVsdGltYXRlIDEy


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

nice. Why'd you choose this over the slayer 12? i'm in the market for a new one and was leaning towards the slayer 12 is why i ask. thanks! never caught a sauger...pretty awesome looking fish!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link, everyone seems to be leading me towards the SOT, I am not sure yet. But that is a nice kayak for a good price! I have been looking at the native slayer, the the ride 135 has a little more dry storage, than the slayer. I just don't want buyers remorse a mnth after I get one. The one I get will be it for a few years due to the prices, lol. 

Have u had many yaks before this one?
I am a total newbie, although I am looking to get off the banks and on the water by spring, working overtime to come up with a budget of around 1000.
Lots of. ?'s..I am New to the vessels. 



Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Zorro said:


> nice. Why'd you choose this over the slayer 12? i'm in the market for a new one and was leaning towards the slayer 12 is why i ask. thanks! never caught a sauger...pretty awesome looking fish!


I fish cold weather a lot, and the ultimate is a much dryer ride.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> Thanks for the link, everyone seems to be leading me towards the SOT, I am not sure yet. But that is a nice kayak for a good price! I have been looking at the native slayer, the the ride 135 has a little more dry storage, than the slayer. I just don't want buyers remorse a mnth after I get one. The one I get will be it for a few years due to the prices, lol.
> 
> Have u had many yaks before this one?
> I am a total newbie, although I am looking to get off the banks and on the water by spring, working overtime to come up with a budget of around 1000.
> ...


My current has dry storage. I never use it while fishing because I can't access it while on the water. So its not that helpful. It might be good if i was doing an overnight trip...other than that its not that helpful. 
The slayer has an optional lide for the front compartment to make it dry storage.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> I fish cold weather a lot, and the ultimate is a much dryer ride.


is it dryer because it's a SIT IN and not a sit on top?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Brad45005 said:


> Thanks for the link, everyone seems to be leading me towards the SOT, I am not sure yet. But that is a nice kayak for a good price! I have been looking at the native slayer, the the ride 135 has a little more dry storage, than the slayer. I just don't want buyers remorse a mnth after I get one. The one I get will be it for a few years due to the prices, lol.
> 
> Have u had many yaks before this one?
> I am a total newbie, although I am looking to get off the banks and on the water by spring, working overtime to come up with a budget of around 1000.
> ...



My first kayak was an Oldtown Vapor 10 angler... which was a great first kayak and very affordable. It was kind of an impulse buy lol. I have been kayak fishing for almost 4 years now and i love the sport. I will probably never buy a boat.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Zorro said:


> is it dryer because it's a SIT IN and not a sit on top?



yes, no scupper holes... and it is more of a hybrid. Also, you can elevate the seat to still get a good view of the water like you do in a SOT


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

if you guys are in the market, i would check backcounty.com for other kayaks. 

i am sure they have great deals on some other yaks you are interested in as well.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Would you take the ultimate on a lake?, I assume that vessel is kinda more of a river runner. 
I must admit the ultimate had me sold until I looked at my checking account, lol. And it was that or a house payment. I wasn't going to go home and tell her I spent the money on a kayak. Lmao. I would still be sleeping in it. 
I've just been browsing. Every one I talk to keeps saying SOT..although I don't have a permanent fishing destination.I like chasing crappies in the spring. 
So a lake would be a fishing spot I would often go to. I was curious if you would feel comfortable crossing a lake in it to get to a fishing spot?..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Brad45005 said:


> Would you take the ultimate on a lake?, I assume that vessel is kinda more of a river runner.
> I must admit the ultimate had me sold until I looked at my checking account, lol. And it was that or a house payment. I wasn't going to go home and tell her I spent the money on a kayak. Lmao. I would still be sleeping in it.
> I've just been browsing. Every one I talk to keeps saying SOT..although I don't have a permanent fishing destination.I like chasing crappies in the spring.
> So a lake would be a fishing spot I would often go to. I was curious if you would feel comfortable crossing a lake in it to get to a fishing spot?..
> ...


I would feel more that comfortable crossing a lake.. i have fished many lakes and the Ohio River with my oldtown vapor which is less stable and a smaller kayak.

I plan on even taking my Ultimate to OBX in June and fishing some of the bays in the sound for Puppy Drum and Speckled Trout.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> yes, no scupper holes... and it is more of a hybrid. Also, you can elevate the seat to still get a good view of the water like you do in a SOT


I hate scupper holes!

Thanks!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

A mnth ago I was sold on the ultimate, stay drier was my main thought. The more I looked the more options I ran across and the more guys pointed me towards the SOT. Next thing I know I'm trying to come up with 1200 for a ride 135. That weighs 75 lbs. Without the seat. I'm back to the ultimate. 

Thanks, any one up for breaking a newbie in, ? I'm around dayton area. Franklin actually. I'll. Be floating in a couple weeks. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Zorro where you from? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Good job


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If your ever in Columbus look me up. My new mx has scuppers but water only goes one way, dry ride. Have several boats and friends with many more


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information! I am looking for that kind of experience to guide me threw the buying process. The weight is a big issue for me, I believe I will be off the beaten path searching for crappies a lot of the time. The kilroy by jackson seems to be another vessel to look at. In your opinion streamstalker. Would you recommend the ultimate as a first time kayak?...

And yes I do have a lot of questions. I am one who takes a major purchase like this not so lightly, lol. It will be my only purchase for a few years, never a spur of the moment decision for me. 

Thanks for your patience and input, to everyone. Have been very helpful!. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> Zorro where you from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dublin...you?


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dayton/franklin area. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not sure where Dublin is?


Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Great thread for yak info. I think I have my mind set on a ride 115 with the advance angler package. Seems like an all round good kayak. Would love to try some different yaks before making my mind up.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Just skimmed through this thread and see a lot questions. The better reason stated in all of this to buy the Ultimate over something like a Slayer or Coosa is *not *staying dry. All of those boats will keep you dry in most conditions. As the OP said, portability was very big with him. It isn't just the weight that makes the Ultimate easy to carry, it's also the way it's built. You can throw it on your shoulder and hump it up some pretty steep terrain that would give you a hernia dragging up a SOT. If you need to put it on top of a vehicle, you can toss it up over your head pretty easily because it is symmetrical and you can get your hands inside it.
> 
> Also, although I paddled an Ultimate for six years on various creeks and rivers, it really is best built for small lakes, coves, ponds, estuaries, swamps, etc. Its pontoons get caught on rocks easily in shallow flows, and waves over about 18 inches start to put water in the boat...which has no scuppers.


Well said..!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I'm not sure where Dublin is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Northwest side of Columbus.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I also weigh about 200 pounds more than an Ultimate.


He really does. He's massive.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pasta makes us all look slimmer! 

Shrapnel!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I only weigh 100 pounds more then the mx, so it's lighter..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Brad "I am in the same boat" looking for 1st. Likely to buy one in the spring. New Kayak store in Columbust that is pretty cool with a Jackson focus...but others too.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You first need to decide where you fish, moving or flat first. if both it makes the choice harder. Most new kayak's are made for flat water, very few for moving. Sit on tops hard to beat for fishing, much much easier to get in and out and no worries when water gets in the boat. Hull shape should be first on your list once you decide on above choices. Remember you get what you pay for, and more then likely it will be your only boat for a few years.
You'll hear this boat does creeks and lakes great, this boat can do it all, I've had no problems ect., but in fact yes, they can do most waters, but not as good as a boat designed for that, also most haven't been in more than a few boats. Example, most guys think their boats handle creeks and rivers very good, but if you'd see a boat designed just for rivers by guys that know what makes a great white water boat, you'd see that boat do things and get to places other boats cannot. 

Take your time, paddle many different boats as you can, many on here will gladly let you test paddle. Problem is most have limited paddling skills, then it's very hard to see why one boat is better than another. Take stability, really that's not a good indicator at all. Kayak's have two types of it, primary and secondary, in a river boat YOU WANT IT TO LEAN EASILY! After a certain degree the secondary kicks in, leaning helps you turn, just like a motorcycle.

Talk to people who have paddled a bunch, in different types of water, what we have here in Ohio is pretty tame. Don't get hooked on looks or some really good deal on a used boat, you'll regret the purchase, why did they sell it? 

If you're like some of us, you'll get hooked pretty bad,I have six boats now, I'd bet the guys I hang with we have thirty to forty boats. My first boat was the old town otter, first plastic kayak that was available, loved it greatly until I paddled another boat, now I think it's junk, lol.






Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Great post. But have you considered a canoe. Those of us with shoulders can get it up and go as long as it takes.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Until you slip and fall , at least you broke the fall of the canoe with your forehead

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Mud was soft.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

StuckAtHome said:


> You first need to decide where you fish, moving or flat first. if both it makes the choice harder. Most new kayak's are made for flat water, very few for moving. Sit on tops hard to beat for fishing, much much easier to get in and out and no worries when water gets in the boat. Hull shape should be first on your list once you decide on above choices. Remember you get what you pay for, and more then likely it will be your only boat for a few years.
> You'll hear this boat does creeks and lakes great, this boat can do it all, I've had no problems ect., but in fact yes, they can do most waters, but not as good as a boat designed for that, also most haven't been in more than a few boats. Example, most guys think their boats handle creeks and rivers very good, but if you'd see a boat designed just for rivers by guys that know what makes a great white water boat, you'd see that boat do things and get to places other boats cannot.
> 
> Take your time, paddle many different boats as you can, many on here will gladly let you test paddle. Problem is most have limited paddling skills, then it's very hard to see why one boat is better than another. Take stability, really that's not a good indicator at all. Kayak's have two types of it, primary and secondary, in a river boat YOU WANT IT TO LEAN EASILY! After a certain degree the secondary kicks in, leaning helps you turn, just like a motorcycle.
> ...


Wow Stuck the mx sure has changed your point of view, three weeks ago that answer would have sounded more like this:
COOSA COOSA COOSA....COOSA COOSA.......COOOOOOOOOSA! 


I agree.
If you plan to fish both water types then lean towards moving water style. I would rather be slow on the lake than teetering on a sharp keel and pulled the wrong direction in the creeks. Something with a flat bottom can be an ok compromise because they are more forgiving in shallow water and are less affected by current. But they are not fast and don't track great on flat water.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

rustyfish said:


> Wow Stuck the mx sure has changed your point of view, three weeks ago that answer would have sounded more like this:
> COOSA COOSA COOSA....COOSA COOSA.......COOOOOOOOOSA!
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who fishes moving water, I still read it as a ringing endorsement for a coosa lol.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

pasta said:


> Great post. But have you considered a canoe. Those of us with shoulders can get it up and go as long as it takes.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You should consider answering your phone.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Baby steps LOL


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I like them both, if I went to the new, or any fast rocky rivers the coosa would win hands down, or a day where I'd need precise boat control to fish, coosa. You can't go wrong with that boat, I'm just lucky to have both. The mx will be my Cadillac boat, the coosa the 1969 camaro

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

I picked up my Native Ultimate 12 about a month ago and am completely satisfied with it. I have had it out about half a dozen times. It is easy to paddle and maneuver, very stable, has a really comfortable seat, and most importantly to me - is lightweight and very easy to carry.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

pasta said:


> Great post. But have you considered a canoe. Those of us with shoulders can get it up and go as long as it takes.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I could move a bigger boat no problem... I am 6ft 235 and have been lifting weights my entire life but i drive a small car and prefer to fish out of a kayak..


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

A few simple mods so far..


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Jackson is coming out with a new kayak called "big rig". anyone have any thoughts on that?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet boat. Would be good for lakes and big rivers. Places you can drive right up to for unloading and spend all day in the boat. I would not want to carry it down a trail or drag it through a creek. As with all yaks you can take them where ever your willing to go. That's just the pattern now, bigger and heavier. Hopfully some of these new materials will become more affordable and give us more boat with less weight for a good price. Thats a dream


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I checked the specs on the bigrig and was a little discouraged by the weight specs. I think it's 79lbs?


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Old Rookie said:


> Jackson is coming out with a new kayak called "big rig". anyone have any thoughts on that?



The prototype looks like a battleship lol... Pretty sick!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

it will be more than 79. Probably closer to 85-90. 

79 would be awesome but there is no way its coming in that light.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jacksons big rig is massive, 37" wide, comes in at 85lbs w/o seat.. $1400 w/o rudder. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well I was needing another week before I ordered the ultimate, I checked back country. Com web page this morning to get a phone # to call them, and the ultimate that was on sale is no longer in stock. Lol.. Just my luck. Well end of November is still looking like the purchase. Although now I have my eye on a kilroy. Getting a little bit more yak for the money. Unless I was going to save 400$. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Brad45005 said:


> Well I was needing another week before I ordered the ultimate, I checked back country. Com web page this morning to get a phone # to call them, and the ultimate that was on sale is no longer in stock. Lol.. Just my luck. Well end of November is still looking like the purchase. Although now I have my eye on a kilroy. Getting a little bit more yak for the money. Unless I was going to save 400$.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



that sucks...


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

got her out the other day for about an hour. 

I've been thinking about installing a dash out of scratch.. any thoughts?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

For Kayak mods think kitchen cutting board. Lots of ways to to use it, its strong, holds up to weather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> For Kayak mods think kitchen cutting board. Lots of ways to to use it, its strong, holds up to weather.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good idea,, That is kind of what I was thinking. That or a thick piece of PVC board.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know much about PVC board but I am guessing it may cost more, but may be worth it if you need different dimensions than they have in cutting boards.

I think I am going to make a "scotty tripple rod holder" out of cutting board and maybe some pvc pipe.


----------

